# The best ice auger?



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I am looking for some opinions as to which is the best gas-powered ice auger. I am going to buy a 10 inch after Christmas. My friend has the Stikemaster Laser with the double blades. Apparently he bought the tripple blade drill, but brought it back because he thought the tripple blades did not cut near as well after the blades dulled from just a couple of uses. Anybody?


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Save yourself a thousand headaches and buy a Jiffy. It doesn't matter if you get a stealth model or the good ol Model 30. Also, If you're moving around alot a 10" 3 HP auger can get a bit hefty, I haven't seen any fish that wouldn't have fit through an 8" or 9" hole (granted I don't fish for slimers...ever). My favorite auger would be a 2 hp 8" jiffy.

My opinion on Strikemasters are that they cut well when you can get them to cut, but there are alot more problems with SMs with their blade design. Even when a jiffy is dull you can force it through the ice.

smalls


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

My brother has a strikemaster 3hp 10". It took him probably 500 holes before he got the thing to run decent, but then again he drills 50 holes every time he goes out. Its a nice auger, but they put the gas tank filler on the wrong side, if you lay it down on the side that the handles are extended then gas leaks out. I like fishing through a 10" hole, but if you use the circular tip-ups they tend to slide through the hole. If I was going to buy a new auger I would go with something other than the 3 hp strikemaster, I don't think it is worth the hassle.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I bought a Strikemaster Lazer Mag 7" some years ago. It starts great, runs great, cuts great. The gas cap is a piece of *@#!& and there is a wobble in the bushing between the engine and auger, which was replaced in two years. And I suppose it will dump again pretty soon.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I heard the guy from Ed's bait shop the other day - during their fishing report - he was asked this question & he said the Eskimo - ???


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I have only had the luxury of using two different models of Jiffy. I own an 8 inch Model 30, and it took about 50 holes before it started to run properly. After that, it has been great. 
The other auger I used was the stealth. It wasnt mine, and the guy who owned it had no complaints.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

It seems like StrikeMaster and Jiffy are the most popular. These are the two I am debating over mostly. If I go with StrikeMaster, what is the difference between the two and three blades...is it that much better? I haven't heard much about Eskimo augers.

Happy holidays everyone!!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Is the Strikemaster the one with the curved blades? The curved blades do not sharpen worth a crap. I have taken them to professional sharpeners and they are not good. You have to buy new cutting blades.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Old hunter, Vals Cyclery in Minot sharpens my lazer blades for me. They also sharpen strikemasters reconditioned blades for them. I guess they have come up with a special sharpening system for the curve of the blades. I think its around 7 bucks for a pair. Thats worth it even if you have to ship them up here!


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I've been checking out ice augers too. The most popular brands out there are Strikemaster, Jiffy, and Eskimo. All three are good. The engines for the Strikemaster, Jiffy, and Eskimo are all 2Hp or 3HP Tecumseh engines. Therefore, the engines should all work about the same. The blade designs are what are going to make the most difference.

The Strikemasters are hard to beat for easy hole drilling, especially the models with the Lazer blades (the curved blades). However, once the Lazer blades get dull, you are really screwed. Therefore, if you fish places with lots of sand (like Beaver Bay), I'd stay away from the Lazer blades. Strikemaster also makes models with straight blades that cut similar to the Jiffy and Eskimos.

Eskimos are also good. The Eskimo Barracuda is hard to beat for the price. The cheaped-down version of the Barracuda is the Mora... same blade, same engine, except you don't get the clear gas tank and muffler cover.

Jiffy augers are good, but they are substantially more expensive than the Eskimos. For my conversations with numerous dealers and fishermen, I question whether the Jiffys are worth the extra money.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

How much are blades for the Strikemaster Laser? How often would you have to replace them if you only drill 20 holes per weekend?

I'm starting to lean towards a Strikemaster because of size/weight. I don't think the cost between the two are that different. I was hoping for more of a definative answer, but it seems both are popular augers, each with their own drawbacks.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

The two blade set runs around 25-30 bucks. I drill alot of holes, 100+ some weekends, and I have gone through 2 sets in three years and thats from drilling into sand/dirt on the ice around New Town. That kills em in a heartbeat! But for a lightweight easy starting auger that runs super, I recommend a Strikemaster. The 2 hp engine seems to run and start alot better than the 3 hp models(jiffys) that I have used.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

I would have to agree with dblkluk, I have a 2hp 10"Strikemaster and when I purchased it I visited with many dealers about which one to buy. I found out that the Tecumseh 3hp had been having lots of problems. This may have changed in the last couple of years but I have had great luck with my 2hp. I really didn't see the need for the extra power.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Benilli, you still on for this weekend?


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Yep, still going. I might even try to hit the ice on Thursday and maybe Friday. The strickmaster will get a workout this weekend!


----------

